# Just purchased a black 2014 CTD!



## MKsmn515 (Apr 12, 2014)

Just purchased a black 2014 CTD!

Black on black with nav and blind spot sensors, this will be my third Cruze. I had a black 2011 Eco manual and a green 2014 Eco manual that was sadly totalled last week.

Anything I should know? It did have the recall issue fixed.

I'm going to miss driving a manual but happy this has the leather and remote start!

Matt


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Nice looking ride. Hope you have the same good luck as I'm having with mine. No difficulties with 81K on the clock. Do use diesel fuel from high volume stations and make sure you use dexos 2 oil.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Congrats on the ‘new’ diesel...how does power, driving experience and MPG compare to your Eco’s?


----------



## MKsmn515 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rivergoer said:


> Congrats on the ‘new’ diesel...how does power, driving experience and MPG compare to your Eco’s?


It's currently on it's way to Michigan from Florida so I don't know yet. I did test drive a new CTD in 2015 and loved it but went with the Eco manual because I was a manual transmission snob lol.

I'll let you know soon!


----------



## MKsmn515 (Apr 12, 2014)

I used 5W-30 Amsoil in my Cruze Eco what does everyone use in their 2.0CTD's?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

MKsmn515 said:


> I used 5W-30 Amsoil in my Cruze Eco what does everyone use in their 2.0CTD's?


Every 5k

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pennzoil...MI456b3evz4QIVRCCtBh14KgoaEAQYASABEgL7GfD_BwE


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

Mobil 1 ESP Formula 5W-30 run till the OLM tells me to change it,about 7500 miles.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I've used Castrol Edge C3, Penzoil Platinum Euro L, and AMSOil 5w-30 Euro, depending on what was available and its cost at the time. (I drive one of the earliest Diesels, produced in July 2013, so supplies were hard to find at first.) At first, the OEM Dexos2 and AMSOil were about my only viable options, and I was getting a great deal on the AMSOil from a guy where I lived at the time. When I moved to MI, I switched to the Castrol, because I could order it from Amazon. I've been using the Penzoil (changed whenver the DIC gets around 15%) since it became available at Walmart for $23 a jug, though. 

Now that I'm out of warranty, I'm thinking of either trying out the Mobil1 ESP 0w-30, or going back to AMSOil and extending the change interval to 15-20k.


----------



## MKsmn515 (Apr 12, 2014)

revjpeterson said:


> I've used Castrol Edge C3, Penzoil Platinum Euro L, and AMSOil 5w-30 Euro, depending on what was available and its cost at the time. (I drive one of the earliest Diesels, produced in July 2013, so supplies were hard to find at first.) At first, the OEM Dexos2 and AMSOil were about my only viable options, and I was getting a great deal on the AMSOil from a guy where I lived at the time. When I moved to MI, I switched to the Castrol, because I could order it from Amazon. I've been using the Penzoil (changed whenver the DIC gets around 15%) since it became available at Walmart for $23 a jug, though.
> 
> Now that I'm out of warranty, I'm thinking of either trying out the Mobil1 ESP 0w-30, or going back to AMSOil and extending the change interval to 15-20k.


Have any issues with the diesel starting with these cold Michigan winters? I drive alot of highway miles for work so I might end up sticking with the amsoil for the extended intervals


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

MKsmn515 said:


> Have any issues with the diesel starting with these cold Michigan winters? I drive alot of highway miles for work so I might end up sticking with the amsoil for the extended intervals


My first 3.5 years with the car were in Northern Iowa, which is about 20 degrees colder than the Lower Peninsula of MI. I gelled the fuel once, because I was blending my own fuel (had a blender pump that could choose the amount of #1 and #2 Diesel) and we got lower than expected temps. Otherwise, I've started it as low as -18F with no trouble (there's a video of that linked somewhere on Cruzetalk), as long as the fuel was right. Here in MI, I've just used the pre-treated blend that Meijer's gas station sells, and I add a dose of Stanadyne Winter 1000 if the temps are going to be below 0. No troubles yet after 3 winters. As the glow plugs age, I'm finding I'm better off getting in, double-cycling them, and starting with the key on the coldest of days, rather than remote-starting, but never a complete failure to start.


----------



## MKsmn515 (Apr 12, 2014)

revjpeterson said:


> My first 3.5 years with the car were in Northern Iowa, which is about 20 degrees colder than the Lower Peninsula of MI. I gelled the fuel once, because I was blending my own fuel (had a blender pump that could choose the amount of #1 and #2 Diesel) and we got lower than expected temps. Otherwise, I've started it as low as -18F with no trouble (there's a video of that linked somewhere on Cruzetalk), as long as the fuel was right. Here in MI, I've just used the pre-treated blend that Meijer's gas station sells, and I add a dose of Stanadyne Winter 1000 if the temps are going to be below 0. No troubles yet after 3 winters. As the glow plugs age, I'm finding I'm better off getting in, double-cycling them, and starting with the key on the coldest of days, rather than remote-starting, but never a complete failure to start.


Thanks! I work from time to time in the Quad cities area at the nuclear plant in Cordova and my hotel I stay at is in Davenport!


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

revjpeterson said:


> My first 3.5 years with the car were in Northern Iowa, which is about 20 degrees colder than the Lower Peninsula of MI.


When the Alberta Clipper dips down into Iowa, it feels more like "20 degrees colder than" absolute zero  

I can remember traveling there on business in the winter. We'd drive an hour or so down the highway, then make a pit stop of less than 10 minutes. When we'd get the car running again, the temp gauge would be all the way down on cold like it had been sitting overnight. It would take another 10-15 minutes of highway driving to get it back up to temp. (At least, that's how I remember it  )

Doug

.


----------



## testmain (Oct 26, 2014)

Glad to hear about the new ride, sorry to hear about your old one getting totaled. Its NO fun to total a vehicle, (let alone 2 of them).


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

MKsmn515 said:


> Thanks! I work from time to time in the Quad cities area at the nuclear plant in Cordova and my hotel I stay at is in Davenport!


If you went about 5 hours Northwest on I-380 and US-18, that's where I lived--just before you cross the state line into Minnesota. It gets COLD up there in winter. Worst stretch during the time I was there was 20 or so consecutive days without making it out of negative temps.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

plano-doug said:


> When the Alberta Clipper dips down into Iowa, it feels more like "20 degrees colder than" absolute zero
> 
> I can remember traveling there on business in the winter. We'd drive an hour or so down the highway, then make a pit stop of less than 10 minutes. When we'd get the car running again, the temp gauge would be all the way down on cold like it had been sitting overnight. It would take another 10-15 minutes of highway driving to get it back up to temp. (At least, that's how I remember it  )
> 
> ...


I had a 1 hour commute 3 days a week during the time I owned the Diesel out there. I would drive the first 10 miles into the next town, and the temp gauge would finally make it up to the quarter mark. First stop light, I lost half of that. Back on the highway, and I'd finally build up to full temp, if I kept it in 5th gear (longer if I went back into auto mode and let it ride in 6th), around the 30 mile mark. Every stoplight the rest of the way, it would drop to the quarter mark again and have to build back up. I taught 2 hours of classes, and was starting from scratch again to build the temp back up for the drive home.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

revjpeterson said:


> 20 or so consecutive days without making it out of negative temps.


I would lose my mind! After more than a few days stuck in the house I am stir crazy!

Of course, I am also the one heading out in shorts and t-shirts when it gets to 50 here.


----------



## MKsmn515 (Apr 12, 2014)

testmain said:


> Glad to hear about the new ride, sorry to hear about your old one getting totaled. Its NO fun to total a vehicle, (let alone 2 of them).


Just the one totalled, and some guy crossed the center lane and nailed my car. I had just paid it off a month earlier and was going to buy a truck when I got home from working in Illinois but that a-hole kind of ruined those plans. I really loved that rain forest green color


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

MKsmn515 said:


> Just the one totalled, and some guy crossed the center lane and nailed my car. I had just paid it off a month earlier and was going to buy a truck when I got home from working in Illinois but that a-hole kind of ruined those plans. I really loved that rain forest green color


My Diesel is a Rainforest Green. 

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-cruze-owner-projects/109370-revjpetersons-rfg-diesel.html


----------



## everett33 (Aug 1, 2018)

Clean the EGR valve once you receive the vehicle. I purchased mine used in July 2018 with 64k miles on it (3rd owner). Last week with 76k miles, my EGR got stuck, causing a crank no-start. It would cough and run for a second or two, but not stay running. I had it towed to a shop that works on diesel engines. They said the valve had chunks of carbon falling off of it when removed. Cleaning the valve got it running, though poorly. I had them install a new valve, and things seem to be doing well sense then.


----------



## MKsmn515 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks! Going to clean the EGR and Throttle Body as soon as it shows up.


----------

